

Ask HN: Why can I upvote some of my own comments? - allworknoplay

I was just browsing through some of my older comments, and I see that most of the way down the first page the comments cease having the asterisk in front of them and instead have an upvote link (the triangle).<p>I haven&#x27;t clicked it because I assume it&#x27;s a bug and I don&#x27;t need to upvote my own comments.<p>The last comment with the asterisk was 33 days ago; the next one (first upvotable) is 48 days ago.
======
mooism2
This is happening with my comments as well. My earliest asterisked comment is
39 days ago, then my most recent upvotable comment is 43 days ago. This is on
the third page.

I don't think this used to occur.

~~~
allworknoplay
Pretty sure it's a bug; I submitted an issue on github.

------
allworknoplay
they fixed it here:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/103](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/103)

